# New Orleans Trip



## TDj (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm heading to New Orleans in ~7 hours and will be there Thu-Fri-Sat-Sun from 9/12-9/15. While there are lots of great restaurants with great reputations, I know that I can rely on you guys to direct me towards the must-see's and away from the has-been's and way-overrated's. If you have any suggestions, my wife and I would be happy to hear 'em! And - if you happen to be cooking in one of them, then for-sure we'll make an effort to visit!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 11, 2013)

K Pauls is always a good place to stop in when I am in NOLA. There are tons of restaurants there. What are you looking for? If you or your wife like Karaoke The Cat's Meow is always a blast. They even do a live stream so your family or friends can log in and watch from back home lol.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 12, 2013)

Stanley's for breakfast!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 12, 2013)

Check out this thread - 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ecommendations-for-NOLA?highlight=new+orleans


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 12, 2013)

Update on my recommendations from that thread. Charlie's seafood in harahan closed, as did New Orleans icon Brennan's. new stuff: Cane and Table in the quarter and Tahn Dihn opened on the east bank of the river so it is much more accessible to out of towners (if you are feeling squirrelly the Veitnamese on the West Bank is dynamite). I will not be at Peche this weekend, as I took off to watch the Tide, but you should go, we will have flounders all weekend, and they are looking fine.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 12, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> I will not be at Peche this weekend, as I took off to watch the Tide.


watch the tide get whipped, right?


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 13, 2013)

RMFT buddy


----------



## labor of love (Sep 13, 2013)

sabans tide will probably be remembered as the greatest dynasty for years to come.plus, as a baton rouge citizen, my opinion is that of a scorned ex lover.seeing as alabama has completely owned college football for the last few years, im sure you can take a joke. sorry, for the off topic foolishness.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm an alabama fan that lives in New Orleans. I am so used to the rivalry. The **** talking that went on last year was incredible. No hard feelings. Today I was joking with an tiger fan coworker that lsu ag should pasture beef cattle in tiger stadium tn the off season and market it as "you know what Les Miles says about grass.... Fed beef.


----------



## split0101 (Sep 13, 2013)

My wife and I were there this Feb for the first time ever. We had an amazing time. 

My recomendations:
- Stanley's - For breakfast, the lines are long but the food is worth it.
- NOLA/Emeril's - We went to both and loved each of them. If I had to pcik one, I would do Emeril's. The food was excellent and the service even better.
- Central Grocery - For a muffuletta of course.
- ACME Oyster House - More lines here but worth it.

I didnt get a chance to eat a K-Paul's (closed on Sundays and you need reservations for almost every day). We spent most of our vacation eating beignets and walking them off. Tons of places to eat and live music everywhere. We avoided Burbon St as thats not really our scene.

The one other place that we wanted to try but just ran out of time was John Besh's August. We will do that next time.

Im sure you and your wife are going to have a great time.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 13, 2013)

To the OP, are you having a good time?


----------

